# Is this site legit?



## Zusah9 (Nov 2, 2018)

Yo, so my dad and I have been looking on this website and we’re wondering if anyone else has ordered from this website? It’s www.fsnowboard.com They have very great deals of board but we wanna know if the boards are legit. Thanks


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

_No!!_

80-90% off retail?? _*Seriously??*_ :blink:

Have you _ever_ interweb'd before??? :facepalm3:


----------



## Zusah9 (Nov 2, 2018)

chomps1211 said:


> _No!!_
> 
> 80-90% off retail?? _*Seriously??*_
> 
> ...


 Lmao yeah, i was just wondering because I bought a few authentic hockey jerseys off a website that were 70% off and they were actual authentic jerseys. Just wasn’t sure if it was a case like that. Thanks for the input!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

If you need further proof,...

https://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/258953-umm-what.html#post3332489


That Site's already been called for Bullshit! :shrug:


-edit-
I wunder if Snowboard Addiction knows that they're shilling their products on that site? Under popular products. (...not @ 90% off, but slightly discounted!)


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Even says replica product under conditions, but I'd be surprised if anything will arrive at all. And f(ake)snowboard.com was a fitting name, with a logo that says "skiing" aswell..


----------



## Siphaeon (Oct 11, 2018)

These are chinese scams and their purpose is most certainly only to collect your credit card data.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Zusah9 said:


> Yo, so my dad and I have been looking on this website and we’re wondering if anyone else has ordered from this website? It’s www.fsnowboard.com They have very great deals of board but we wanna know if the boards are legit. Thanks





Zusah9 said:


> Lmao yeah, i was just wondering because I bought a few authentic hockey jerseys off a website that were 70% off and they were actual authentic jerseys. Just wasn’t sure if it was a case like that. Thanks for the input!


Sure, you'll find a super deal every now and then on an onlineshop of an item they want to get rid off. But if _everything_ is that cheap? Be suspicious. 

Pretty easy to detect scam sites: if _all_ prices are too good to be true? Look for their address, contact and conditions. A legit shop has an address. Period. If there's no local address, and the conditions sound funny? Chinese scam site which may or may not send you some fake copy of what you ordered, AND half a year later begins to charge small amounts off your credit card which you may or may not detect.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

If it's a site you don't know, always do a quick whois check on the domain name. If it's registered in Guangdon, China, it's a scam.

https://who.is/whois/fsnowboard.com


----------

